# Spayed



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Banned (May 16, 2010)

Hahaha. That's cute.

And at least whoever wrote the caption wrote "spayed" right....so many people write "spaded".


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> And at least whoever wrote the caption wrote "spayed" right....so many people right "spaded".


 
Not to be a brat, well okay I'm a brat. Do you see any irony in that last statement?


----------



## Banned (May 16, 2010)

Why no, none at all.  

I have no idea what you're talking about...lol.  Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2010)

Aha! Now the joke is on me. Talking nonsense again. lol


----------



## Banned (May 16, 2010)

Nah...we both know what happened.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2010)

I also edited your post, STP, so this thread makes sense to the rest of the world.


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2010)

Ha ha thanks! And another twist...


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 16, 2010)

That is funny. It would have been even funnier if the balloon was popped. :lol:


----------

